
Show HN: Clip Grip- Add a handle to any container - jbauer337
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2143259754/clip-grip-universal-handle-attachment-for-any-cont
======
jbauer337
I got the idea for Clip Grip after watching everyone post jars to social media
last summer. I figured that an adjustable handle attachment would provide
people a fun and colorful accessory to enhance the jar drinking experience.
After I prototyped the idea and began advertising, I received several messages
from people with arthritis and disabilities saying that it would help them
spill less while drinking.

~~~
kuczmama
Thanks for making this. It looks pretty cool, I just backed the product. I
don't know if you tested this, but does it work on aluminum cans? To clarify:
Does it crush the can? Or can I use it like I would a coozie?

~~~
jbauer337
Sweet! Thanks for the support. Yep! Works on aluminum cans. I'd recommend
putting it on before you pop the tab. Otherwise the can might dent.

~~~
kuczmama
Awesome! Thanks, good luck with the project.

